# Extremely Pregnant Goat unable to stand



## Ofelia

Hi all,

I have an extremely pregnant Pygora goat, Tinkerbell who I got not knowing she was pregnant. I got her in the middle of Feb, so that is all I have to go on to know when she will kid.

Tinks has been miserable for about 3-4 weeks now. Staying by herself, standing for long periods of time without moving, and getting bigger and bigger. 5 days ago she decided to lay down and not get up, and now she physically cannot get off the ground on her own. If two of us lift her up, she will stand for short periods of time, then lay back down. We can kind of tempt her into walking for a short ways with grain but she is extremely stiff and it is hard for her. Her breathing has been ragged and semi-grunting for weeks now, and it got worse since she has been down. 

She has no trouble eating and drinking and pooping and peeing. My vet said that it may just not be her time and that induction would be dangerous for her and her kids. Since she is shwoing no trouble eating or drinking and has frequent bowel movements, he said we just have to wait it out. For the past four days, she has continually shown signs of being close to kidding. Stretching out when she is standing, very mushy ligaments, swollen vulva, being extra friendly and loud. She also was pushing her head on trees and fences when she was still standing. SHe still doesnt have any sign of bagging up. Her vulva will get very puffy and swollen, then by the next day it will be smaller. I can tell she is just fighting against having these kids and I dont blame her. Poor girl, she is too old to have kids. 

I called the woman I bought her from and she said that in the past she never had trouble kidding and always had twins. 

It has been in the 80s and 90s the past few weeks, with a few cooler days here and there. We have been moving her into the grassy shade where there is a nice breeze and also have a small fan on her. 

Does anyone have any thoughts or advice to keep her comfortable?! I know I have to wait it out but she just seems so miserable and uncomfortable and I am worried about her strength and legs.

I have been feeding her grain with kelp, fresh alfalfa and try to get her to eat some hay. I also have been putting a few drops of Rescue Remedy in her water. 

Thanks you all in advance


----------



## canyontrailgoats

It sounds like ketosis, which is very serious. You'll need to give her nutri drench or molasses right away, she needs the sugars. Give calcium as well, in drench form or crush up some tums and feed to her. 

B complex and electrolytes will also help her.

Is her breath very sweet smelling?


----------



## goathiker

You can buy Ketone test strips at any drug store to check her levels and keep an eye on them. 

Does she have plenty of calcium in her diet? Normally this is supplied with alfalfa in some form.


----------



## nancy d

Definetley calcium. Do check her breath.


----------



## Dayna

I'm going to follow this closely, I will learn a thing or two I bet.

Any chance of a pic of the poor girl?


----------



## Ofelia

I will buy those strips when i get off work and test her right away. The vet seemed to think it was not Pregnancy Toxemia, since she has been eating and pooping. 

Ill take a picture of poor girl when I get home.


----------



## spidy1

My old doe got tox/ketosis every year, she would eat, drink, poo, pee fine, but I could see she was off, I gave her sweet water- honey, B complex, salt and a tiny bit of Red Cell mixed in water free choice, and calcium every day, that helped her.


----------



## goatygirl

Get any flavored water. Crushed calcium tablets (I don't know I'll have to see what others say about that but it might work)


----------



## toth boer goats

I agree, sounds like ketosis, start treatment right away.

Do you know her due date?


----------



## Ofelia

Ok! I will go to the store and get the strips, Calcium tablets and electrolyte water. I have molasses at home.


----------



## Ofelia

I don't know the due date. The day I got her was Feb 22, so that would be the latest she could have been bred.


----------



## Scottyhorse

The latest she could really go is on the 22 of this month. You COULD induce if you need to.


----------



## Ofelia

Test came back negative!


----------



## happybleats

even though the strips say no...I would still go ahead and treat her...its not normal for a goat to lay around her last few weeks of pregnacy...I would also make her get up every few hours...for as long as she can stand...

best wishes


----------



## toth boer goats

I agree completely, the longer she stays down, she eventually won't be able to get up. Exercise is good and very important now, even if it is a few steps at a time throughout the day.

Treating for Ketosis is wise, she to us, is showing signs of it, it is best to keep up on it or she will get even worse.

Sounds like she can kid soon. No udder also concerns me a bit. They need the calcium to build milk too.

Inducing, sometimes we need to do this to save the Doe.

Also sometimes, kids push on the Doe's spinal cord causing slight weakness or paralysis.


----------



## SalteyLove

Glad you have a vet involved.

I agree that it won't hurt to treat for Toxemia/Ketosis at least for a few days straight and see if there is an improvement despite the test. This website outlines treatment options very well: http://fiascofarm.com/goats/ketosis.htm

How is her body condition? Is she of health weight with good muscle/fat cover around her spine?

On top of all the other suggestions, I would leave yummy leafy branches & shrubs, hay, & alfalfa pellets in front of her to encourage her to eat!

I am sending many hopeful thoughts for an easy kidding and good recovery!


----------



## SalteyLove

Just wondering how your doe is today? I hope she is feeling & eating okay and that the kidding goes well! Did you decide to go ahead and treat or wait it out?


----------



## toth boer goats

How is she?


----------



## happybleats

any news?


----------



## Ofelia

The vet decided to treat for pregnancy toxima. He did an ultrasound and found at least two live kids. She did not have a fever but her heart was beating many times the normal level and her breath had begun to smell sweet. We have been giving her Propylene glycol, Magic mixture and Naxon anitbiotics. She got a B12 shot and also a shot of steriods and a Dexamethasone injection. Tonight at 8 we will give her a shot of Lutalyse and then wait. 

She is still eating alfalfa and grain, along with blackberry leaves and apples. I have been giving her Rescue Remedy to help with stress. I believe she is close to 145 days so we are trying to stay positive through all this. Tinkerbell has been amazingly strong and resilient through the whole ordeal. She proves to be a fighter.

Keeping positivity and optimism through all this.

Thank you everyone for your advice and care. I will update tomorrow. Any advice on what i should have on hand for delivery or advice if there is trouble with the birth? One worry is that she is unable to stand so the kids wont be lined up right in the canal.


----------



## Ofelia

Oh and she is also getting Probios to help her rumen.


----------



## happybleats

> Thank you everyone for your advice and care. I will update tomorrow. Any advice on what i should have on hand for delivery or advice if there is trouble with the birth? One worry is that she is unable to stand so the kids wont be lined up right in the canal.


I would Have B complex ready to give babies orally to wake up the brain..a bit of honey for the tongue to give energy..
BoSe as well..
Have bottles ready to use...milk mom and feed babies..most likely she wont be able to do it right away..
keep babies in front of mom so she is encouraged to get up ...

for delivery..be prepared to help mom...in her weakened state she may need you to pull gentle while she pushes.work with her body..
study pic on what things should look like in her body..andif you need to go in and adjust kids, close your eyes and "see" with your mind..go slow...work with mom..breath!!!

best wishes and keep us posted!!


----------



## Ofelia

Tinkerbell is definetly feeling better and even starting to try to stand. Seeing her move around and trying to put weight on her legs gives us much hope! We induced her 830 pm on Tuesday, so 37 an a half hours ago. Still no babies and her rear is not too puffy or stretched. Still no bag. What would I expect to see if she was close to kidding? We have been standing her up so she can stretch and let the babies move around but will it be a problem for deliver if he hasn't been standing?


----------



## HawksErieFarm

Any kids??


Kimberly 
Home to 6 Nigerians, 20 rabbits, cows, dogs, cats, and fish.


----------



## goatygirl

Whats going on?


----------



## happybleats

yes..how are things??


----------



## goatygirl

How is she?


----------



## Ofelia

Still no change! We have now induced her twice and I'm at such a loss of what to do next! She is definetly getting more strength on her front legs. We have been standing her up with a crate and a pad under her belly and she'll stay there for an hour to two at a time. Giving her goat electrolytes and magic mixture. She is eating hay, alfalfa and grain and still regularly pooping and peeing. Though every few times she will start screaming like it hurts to pee. 

Any thoughts? The day count is now 150, if she got pregnant the very last day she was with the buck.


----------



## Ofelia

I haven't read anywhere about induction not working, let alone twice.


----------



## happybleats

poor mama!!! I have never induced so I cant help you there...



> Though every few times she will start screaming like it hurts to pee.


is her pee very strong? smelling bad?? does she stand tp pee or laying??

I would get her temp and go from there


----------



## Ofelia

She still cannot get up on her own or stand without assistance. Her back legs are still weak but when we prop her up she puts some weight on them. The screaming happens when she is laying down. If she has a bowel movement while on the crate in a standing position she is fine 

I'll check her pee, it seemed normal to me


----------



## happybleats

Im wondering if there might be infection going on or if the babies are putting pressure which causes pain when her muscle move to pee or poo??


----------



## goatygirl

Do you know if her baby's are alive?


----------



## ksalvagno

What did you use and how much to induce?


----------



## goathiker

Have you check to see if her cervix is open? She could have a twisted uterus from being down.


----------



## nannysrus

Can a goats babies be putting pressure on her sciatic nerve causing her to be unable to stand?

I ask this because with my first pregnancy that happened. I couldn't get stand up on my own but with assistance I could bare weight? I know comparing humans to goats is like apples to oranges but it's just a thought. 

Induction doesn't always work. With any animal it's not 100% guarantee. 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## HawksErieFarm

Any kids??



Kimberly 
Home to 6 Nigerians, 20 rabbits, cows, dogs, cats, and fish.


----------



## AliciaH

Following...any updates?


----------



## goatygirl

Anything. Its been awhile.


----------



## GoatGirlZ

Anything I just read this post and thought I would see cute baby pics at the end? Amy progress


----------



## GoatGirlZ

I guess we just have to create our own ending to this story I say she had three extremely cute babies one boy and two girks


----------



## GoatGirlZ

I really wish there was an ending to this story!! I just can't stop thinking about what happened to this really cute extremely oregnant goat! Hope all went well and she has beautiful babies!


----------



## Ofelia

I am so sorry I never gave an update. It was just such a sad sad story that it was hard for me to even write about it. We ended up losing Tinkerbell and all her babies. The vet I chose had the worst bedside manner and made the process all the more horrible. For the last week of her life, Tinkerbell was surrounded by people who loved her. She munched on apples and alfalfa and treats all day long and seemed to be happy until she passed. I just want to extend a heartfelt thank you to everyone who gave me support and ideas during this time, it really helped me on the bad days. I am happy to know that Tinkerbell and her little ones are romping around in the afterlife, munching on whatever they desire. 

Again, thank you to everyone who took the time to write to me. It really made me feel supported while I had none from my previous vet.


----------



## Kiddskids

Oh my goodness I'm so sorry for you losses Tinkerbell knew you loved her and that's all that matters


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Oh I am so sorry for your losses. Hopefully if you have other goats, you have found a better vet. Hugs.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

So sorry that you lost them. Your care gave them every chance, sometimes we just can's save them. hugs.


----------



## sweetgoats

I am so sorry for your loss. She is running free in those warm greener pastures.


----------



## happybleats

oh so very sorry....I hate that for you....((hugs))


----------



## milk and honey

I'm so so sorry for you. What a shock and disappointment ... And the kind of vet that you work with makes ALL the difference in that bad experience. I hope that you can be comforted by all of the stories on here , good and bad, and know that we all go thru really tough times with these wonderful animals. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HoosierShadow

I am so very sorry for your loss


----------



## Dayna

I am so very very sorry for you.


----------

